# Paper coated listing wire



## Luckycat (Jan 23, 2016)

Anyone know where I can find this locally or something that will work as good...thought it would have come in my interior kit with the seat apholstry or even the new foam and cotton& burlap kit but it didn't..


----------



## stich (Feb 15, 2016)

As an Upholstery shop owner, I use Keyston Bros. as my jobber and they carry it but it's on a large roll. My suggestion to you is go to your local upholstery shop and ask to buy some from them by the foot. Most shops carry it.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

You can find it at *Legendary Interiors* as well.


----------



## Luckycat (Jan 23, 2016)

I was kinda hoping to find some local so I can work on my buckets this weekend...but I guess I'll just strip them and order the wire Monday and waiiiitttttt :suspicious: Thanks guys


----------

